# video playback manipulation



## SoftJanis (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey!
I do have a theatre play with live acting. There are few video backgrounds, one projector at the time, only. The actor timing might be different from performance to performance, therefore I have to have control to fade out and start to play next previously prepared video file.
There will be assistant, who will do playback timing. Should not be too complicate.
I have heard that exist different computer software for playing back video to projector/s.
2 questions:
*should theatre buy MAC or PC? 
* what software to go for?
Thanx!


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the booth. Always feel free to ask whatever you would like and try to answer anything you can. A few notes. The search function is your best friend. You will find more things about what you're looking for this way than just trying to look through the boards. Second, the easiest way to see new posts across the booth is the "New Posts" button on the main menu along the top of the page. I think that is most of the 411, but feel free to fill anything else in Gaff and company.
Finally, the new member board is here to introduce yourself, so we'd love to know more about you. The question that you asked here would get alot more answers if it was on the Multimedia and Projection board. (It can be moved there by the way)
Well, glad to have you here and stay in touch.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome.

I see that this question has by now made it over to video land and I assume that it will receive attention over there. Otherwise, I think much of the normal spiel has been covered. Otherwise, just have a look at some other new member posts and it'll be there.

So learn stuff, help others learn stuff and we should all get along just fine.
I may choose to consider this MY line in the future. Australian copyright laws apply.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 15, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> we should all get along just fine.



Duloc is a perfect place


----------

